# Allis Chalmers 5015 three point won't lift



## pb500 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just acquired the tractor used it for a few hours. Came back the next day and it will not lift. Changed the fluid and filter and nothing changed. 

Help.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Maybe the Hydralic pump needs to be rebuilt or else something has come loose.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum pb500. Being this is a tractor you recently purchased and don't have a background on how this tractor has been cared for and used; I would suggest obtaining a shop manual and then hook up a pressure test gauge to find out if the hyd. pump is working properly. Typically it is an o-ring or packing that is blown in the control valve for the rear hitch that causes the lift not to work.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

WELCOME pb500,

Your Allis 5015 is built by Hinomoto & Toyosha. A strong and very durable tractor. 

Nearly always the problems that develop in the hydraulic reservoir is savaging condensation contaminated fluid and debris which clogs the internal hydraulic screen. Changing the external 'spin on' filter does not help once the internal screen is blocked.

The symptoms are usually slow, jerky 3PH (or FEL if so equipped) hydraulic operation...and eventually non operation where the 3PH will not lift...or lower. 

Bringing the tractor up to normal operating temperatures and shutdown, draining the hydraulic fluid (JD type 303 or equivalent), cleaning the internal screen and replacing with new fluid fixes the problem 99% of the time. This is a common maintenance issue that goes overlooked very often, and should be performed once every 100 hours.

Hope this helps,

Mark


----------



## pb500 (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for the advice, at this time I'm leaning towards the internal screen as we have taken most everything else off and checked it, where is the screen located?


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

pb500,

Not exactly certain where the screen is located but often they are on the opposite side of the large (suction) return line from the pump. If your return line ends at the lower right* side of the rear of the tractor (*as you sit), then on the opposite side there should be a 2/3 bolt flange, once removed, should be visible.

But.....Some models have it at the rear above the PTO with the same style of flange covering the access.

If you can wait, I'll e-mail my friends and have a better answer for you.

Mark


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

pb500,

Sorry,

I've looked at, and talked to everyone I know that's familiar with Hinomoto based tractors (Simplicity-Allis-Massey Ferguson) AND, although most seem to think there is an internal screen...not one can tell me if, or where it's located on the AC 5015.

Mark


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*allis help*

Hey, not to steer ya away from this site but, www.allischalmers.com very good site for help with Allis. Very educated folks on there on anything allis. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

does the tractor still drive and the steering still work? and wat type of transmission is it?


----------



## FarmHistory50 (Mar 2, 2010)

just visit vintageaerials.com


----------



## tomnelson (Nov 12, 2019)

pb500 said:


> Just acquired the tractor used it for a few hours. Came back the next day and it will not lift. Changed the fluid and filter and nothing changed.
> 
> Help.


Did you ever resolve this problem? My 5015 is lifting intermittently, looking for leads on what the problem might be.


----------



## DWSchwefel (Sep 9, 2013)

tomnelson, I also have a 5015 that has the same problem.........have you figured it out yet? I changed my fluid, my filter, removed the suction pipe, looked into the case *didn't notice anything odd) Thanks.

Dave S
Allis 5015
JD 430 x2
JD400
Kubota BX2200D


----------

